# Lower left stomach pain



## octljt (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi all, quick introduction... I'm a 23 year old male living at home and working full time.

I have a family history of IBS and unfortunately that's passed down to me as well. It's weird because it went through a phase of flaring up for a couple of months then somehow it just became manageable. But in the past three weeks it's came back and while it's no where near unbareable I have a dull pain almost all day and it gets very wearing. It's normally on the bottom left hand side of my stomach and I'm very gassy and the pain usually eases slightly after I've been toilet but this can be a number of hours from start.

I have tried buscopan, colpermine and at the moment I'm taking fybogel everyday to try and make things run a bit smoother (haha). I went to the doctor's recently and she suggested I eat prunes, drink lots of water and be mindful and admittedly I haven't tried this yet. And I am quite a worryful person so it's hard to be mindful.

If I'm totally honest my diet is just average. I tend to try and be cautious of what I eat but general I tend to have the thought that I'm 23 and shouldn't have to do this so end up eating what I want. Sorry I know this really doesn't help. Any advice on what not to eat?

Basically getting the the point, I just wondered if anyone could offer me any advice? 
It gets hard to stay positive as the pain isn't bad enough to be keeled over in bed or stop my day but it's very wearing and most people don't know I suffer with this so I don't want to come across miserable to people but sometimes it's hard to make the effort when I just want to focus on the pain.

Thanks in advance to any replies!


----------



## Hithen (Nov 7, 2019)

I have it what is it I'm new here


----------

